# 15 x black and black n white kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If you are considering a new kitten please consider a black or black n white kitten. Patsy has 15 waiting for loving new homes now between 12 and 14 weeks old as everyone wants a pretty colour

There are boys and girls, all kittens are fully vaccinated including Felv, neutered, microchipped, flead and wormed

Anyone interested in adopting them will have to have a home check





































Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh No KJ, don't do this to me again! I absolutely fell in love with the fluffy black and white one you have shown, but she has actually been homed. Hasn't she???? If she hasn't then PLEASE let me know.
8 is an even number after all.


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

would love one myself, but out at work all day


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She had to come back so yes she is looking again
as you know I fostered her,she is a real mischief , she loves to steal things and walk round with them in her mouth lol.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are so gorgeous, I wish I had a bigger house


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It is so very difficult to find homes for these colours 

Liz


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am truly gutted....I really did fall massively in love with the little girl and called Patsy *twice* to try and get her. I have now taken on 'los diablos blancos' and even the craziest of cat ladies would have to agree I have a house _full_ now. I have been so lucky with smooth cat introductions in the household that I think it would also be too much of a risk to bring yet another young cat into the picture.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

you know what they say, if its mean't to be it will be, and if its not mean't to be it won't be


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> you know what they say, if its mean't to be it will be, and if its not mean't to be it won't be


Oh no, don't! I am trying to decipher if that means I WAS meant to have her, or NOT??? ( been up half the night worrying about it already)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know the answer, just an old saying I heard


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwww they is all so goigeous!!!!!!!  That fluffy one really IS a cutie.

However, I am doing my bit by taking an OLDER black cat off Patsy's hands in TEN DAYS (wooooohoooooo) time...... 

I'm sure they'll get homes quick enough as they are so yummy.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I adore black cats, i don't see what is not like about them. There is a big big 10 week old kitten at my local CPL who is all black, not a spec of white and he is STUNNING. I don't understand people!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

They are sooo gorgeous x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

salkei said:


> would love one myself, but out at work all day


You could take two - they would keep each other company! Invest in an automatic feeder.... lol...


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Awwwwww they is all so goigeous!!!!!!!  That fluffy one really IS a cutie.
> 
> However, I am doing my bit by taking an OLDER black cat off Patsy's hands in TEN DAYS (wooooohoooooo) time......
> 
> I'm sure they'll get homes quick enough as they are so yummy.


I hope so as I have at least 12 more kittens needing to go to Patsy so I need these to get homes to make room for more poor darlings needing a rescue space


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> I hope so as I have at least 12 more kittens needing to go to Patsy so I need these to get homes to make room for more poor darlings needing a rescue space


HOW MANY????????????????? :yikes:

Bl**dy 'ell love.............


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I know, there are loads again at the moment, I have one house here in Oxfordshire that has 12 kittens all below 13 weeks


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> You could take two - they would keep each other company! Invest in an automatic feeder.... lol...


would be a nice idea but i think OH would leave home along with the 3 i have already!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks to us advertising these babies on various sites I am happy to say that all these kittens have now gone to their new homes or have homes lined up to go to when they are old enough now 

Had this email from someone we put in touch

Kelly-Joy thank you sooo much for your info!

I've got little Mollie at home now from Patsy & she is puuuuurfect!!! 

Thank you so much 

All the best,

Victoria



Patsy has many other kittens needing homes though she has Blacks,gingers,torties,tabbies and greys that are all looking for homes so if you are looking to adopt a kitten please please think about one of these lovely kittens.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous! I love black and white cats/kittens. We have 2 of our own so we cannot have any more but I'm sure there are others out there that would love to take new additions.

PS Can't understand what the fuss is about black or black and white cats. My favourite!


----------

